

Ask HN: What do you think the biggest misconception within the tech industry is? - stevenameyer

Mine is that cramming as many buzz words into a description makes your product sound impressive. If I hear about someone talk about their "HD mobile social game positioned for the baby boomer demographic" (Yes that actually happened) I automatically think you have no idea what you're doing and are just a trend jumper.
======
orangethirty
That you need to be a genius programmer to be able to create yet another CRUD
app.

That if you build something awesome people will just give you their money.

That free is a pricing model.

That advertising is a business model you can fll back into.

That you can always pivot.

That marketing is not necessary.

That industry juggernauts are invincible.

That blogging about your product will drive your sales.

That you don't need to sell anything to make money.

That python and ruby are gods gift to humanity.

That somehow I am obligated to let you pick my brain because you asked nicely.
Fuck you, pay me.

That you can grow a business without money.

That investors are special unicorns to be loved and cherished.

~~~
seiji
Brilliant. I would buy a poster of this.

~~~
orangethirty
Somewhere some asshole is already doing a site on boostrap called "poster.ly"
with the tag line "curated posters for hackers" whose sole product will be a
poster with my words in it and sold through cafe express. Then he will blog
about all the startup pitches competitions he is going to win with his
disruptive business model. Then some TC reading shit head is going to give him
5 million bucks because he thinks the guy has game. And I'm the dumb fuck who
is building a search engine.

~~~
traxtech
I'm also working on a (specialized) search engine. We should create the dumb
fuck club :)

